
Kim Schmitz trolling in the German CCC newsgroup, 1996-2000 - kahawe
http://arnold.babsi.de/KIMBLE.txt
======
Udo
Wow, this is a great insight into the character of this guy. It would be
hilarious if he meant to be satirical, but I guess he didn't (at least not
entirely). Just a quick translation of the first two:

    
    
      This is Kimble at the keyboard...
      Send me your opinions, questions and suggestions regarding:
      Should Kimble start a religion and become a god?! 
    

(after some groaning responses)

    
    
      To all who didn't get it the first time, I'm Kimble.
      I turn poor, <sexually> unsatisfied, boring me-too pseudo hackers...... 
      into rich, <sexually> successful, interesting SUPER-HACKERS.
    
      Buy my new book "how can I become a very super hacker" <intentionally
      poor grammar> or "meat loaf with potatoes"
    
      <in english> Join DATA PROTECT now.... BUSINESS RULEZ....  
      feel free to call any time
    

Wow, as entertaining as this guy is, I think we might be spending too much
time with this. And by "we" I clearly mean myself. It's just that he reminds
me of those "hacking" bullshitters I used to know in high school, only he
probably never grew out of it...

------
kahawe
This is pretty much all in German but I still decided to post it because it
gives an insight into Kim Schmitz's ("kimble", recently in the news because of
megaupload) past and this collection must not be lost.

It is pretty much nothing but trolling on his part and spreading PR for his
back-then company "dataprotect" and talking down on other people - and all
that in the German newsgroup of the legendary CCC.

It is way too much to translate the whole thing but I am glad to help with
phrases or words.

------
kahawe
Also, this: <http://www.hackerland.de/hackertales/kimble.htm> (in German)

Especially interesting to see how what he did with megaupload was 100% the
exactly same thing he did back in the BBS days.

